
What should go into an allocator benchmark? - luu
https://twitter.com/chewedwire/status/1300129033699627012
======
hyperman1
I'm wondering: Is it possible to take a whole-system trace as benchmark? E.g
by replacing glibc malloc, booting the system from 0, then placing some
interesting loads. For every malloc/free/realloc, write to some file the
pid,tid,size, process private bytes.

Performance will probably be horrible, of course.

This being HN, i fully expect someone responding that was the state of the art
in 1970 and here is a site containing every possible trace ;-)

